# Retaining Wall Costs



## jdunks (Dec 9, 2010)

I recently got a quote for a retaining wall and was wondering if it was correct. The wall will be 340 sq ft, 113x3 linear feet. The blocks to be used will be 18x8. The cost for wall install with taxes included is $7500. The backfill will cost and extra $2000. Given the size of the wall does this sound reasonable?

Thanks


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

If you are asking if the quote is correct, I assume the contractor knows how to perform arithmetic, so presumably their quote is mathematically correct. If you want to know if the quote is reasonable, well you should get a few competing quotes to compare. You furnish insufficient information to evaluate the bid, for example you do not indicate how much excavation is required, what type of soil is to be excavated, whether the contractor must pay for a permit, and the conditions of construction.


----------



## jdunks (Dec 9, 2010)

There is no excavation required. The property will be back filled in behind the wall. My property level for 20 feet out off of the house, then drops down three feet. There are a few shrubs and trees, however they will be removed. There are no permits required. The soil here is sandy.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Is the quote for a reinforced concrete retaining wall or for a segmental wall (SRW) that does not have to be reinforced and cannot have a concrete footing?

For a low wall like that, a SRW wall would be better looking and probably faster and cheaper to build. The high walls can go 40' high, but that requires engineering and soil reinforcement fabric, which is not necessary in your case. This sounds like like a lanscape wall or something that is built everywhere and most cities even have standard design plate for maintenance crews for low walls and new sidewalks.

Dick


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

we just had a retaining wall made out of versalock blocks that was 45 ft long and 6ft high at the highest point with excavation the people that did ours only charged $5500


----------



## Kurtzilla (Jul 12, 2010)

jdunks, another thing you need to find out, is what kind of back fill a they proposing behind the wall. Is it a granular back fill or are they going to use existing soils? You also need to make sure that they get 95% proctor density with the compaction behind the wall. Other wise you will have issues with the wall later on down the road. If the are using an 18" x 8" block then most likely the block will have cores. Make sure that the cores are filled with a clean aggregate and you have a drainage column behind the wall.


----------



## bernieb (Mar 20, 2010)

If your going with a poured concrete wall the material will run a thousand to 1200 dollars. My suggestion is to talk to the concrete supplier and they'll direct you to someone who has the wall panels already and the know how.


----------



## Mark Harvey (Apr 20, 2009)

*retaining wall costs*

All the other comments are valid. My suggestion is to get other quotes, making sure that you are talking the same products, fill material, and rate per hour or total quote. Part two is that perhaps you should look at alternative types of wall. As mentioned, block, poured concrete,, etc. There are treated wood options, rock, manufacturered stone, plastic wood and several more options that may be worth a look. The key is that you, I'm assuming, want it to look nice, be practical, last a long time without much upkeep, and be a resaonable cost.
Best advice is to take some time and get all the ducks in a row before you write the first cheque.


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

*Need a lot more info*

Agree with all of the above posters.

To many variables to know if your quote is reasonable. Only way is to interview several contractors and get bids from each.

Be aware that straight bid work is the quickest way to get shoddy work. If you want quality, discuss "Cost Plus Fee" or "Cost Plus Fee Not To Exceed" arrangements.


----------



## jdunks (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for all of thehelp and suggestions. I will get a few more quotes guys.


----------

